# fly line maintenance problem



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

i just soaked and cleaned the line on 3 reels. i let them soak in a big storage bin with warm soapy water. i ran them through a clean rag to dry them, then ran them through a patch with fly line dressing before wrapping on a clothes hanger. i think i might have used too much dish soap though. i just read online somewhere that you just need a drop or two of soap, i used much more. i am concerned that i used too much soap and left a film on the line that will hinder the floatation. all the lines are WF floating lines. should i re-soak them in unsoapy water and run it through a clean rag then new dressing again to get rid of the soap film? thanks for the advice.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm sure that they're fine....but I guess it depends on how long it will be before you use them. If they're going to be put up for a few months, I might go ahead and re-soak them in just plain warm water, and repeat what you've already done with the rag and the dressing. 

If they'll be used in the next few weeks, go ahead and just leave them be. 

I'm no expert...so if anyone has any different opinions, chime on in!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

When I clean my lines, I use warm soapy water (I don't think the amount of soap matters too much ) I let them soak overnite in my sink. I then rinse with warm water while pulling line through a clean cotton towel to dry. Then I streatch the line out in the back yard between two trees taught. Using armor all I soak a cotton rag real well and wipe down the fly line checking for any dirt or burrs. Once that is done I let the line stay streatched for overnite again. Next morning reel back onto reel and the line is slick as owl snott and lays out nice loops too. :dance:

Alot cheaper than these expensive line dressings I'd say. I have been doing this for over ten years witout any line problem. One of my 7 wts. line is well over eight years old and still performs well in SALTWATER! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

thats a really good idea to soak overnight and stretch between two trees. i let them all soak for about an hour each in the soapy water before drying and dressing them. they are looped loosely on clothes hangers in my closet right now.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

Golden pretty much nailed it, but I'd like to add that there is a dressing out there worth using. I've used various ones over the years and found they attract dirt and make the line gummed up.

I wandered upon Zip Cast a few years ago and take it with me every trip. It is teflon-based, so it doesn't attract dirt and turn gummy. I can tell when my lines are getting dirty, so I simply run it through a pad with Zip Cast while on the boat and it is back to better than new. Definitely worth trying out.

http://www.zipcast.net/


----------

